# Karat's First AKC Win



## dcail (Feb 1, 2011)

Congratulations, on Karat's first win! With more to come! What a beautiful girl!


----------



## Aroseshook (Aug 12, 2012)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

On her 6 month birthday, too!  Congratulations.


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

What a way to celebrate your birthday!!! You go, Karat!! We know we'll be seeing lots more of those photos really soon!!

CONGRATULATIONS!! 

Finnegan is sending you a big kiss!!


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Congratulations, Karat!


----------



## Marcoislandmom (Mar 15, 2012)

Karat's breeder updated Karat's webpage. There is a video of her in the ring. Note pls that her handler had to hold her face. This is to keep her from rolling on the ground and trying to get the band out of her topknot. "Bijou's 24 Karat Gold" 
Her handler, Whitney Meeks, did an outstanding job of keeping her from wiggling and holding her attention. I was proud my baby looked so mature.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Congrats, were there a lot of other bitches she beat in her class?


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

_*Congratulations!*_:cheers2: What an exciting 6 mos milestone!! Something tells me Karat's going to give you_ lots_ of reasons to celebrate. She's a beautiful red!


----------

